# trellis arch garden thing



## aisuru (22 Jun 2008)

i wanted a project, and for my sins they gave me one.

although not a very big one. i wanted to build a garden bench, but my folks don't trust me enough to do that :roll:

instead, i was tasked with designing and building a 'trellis arch garden thing'. it needs to fit over a fairly narrow bit of path, about 30", so i'm going to leave 36" gap between the posts. the posts will be anchored with fence post spike things, and be 2x2" so as not to be too chunky, given the small scale of the frame. it's going in next to a Japanese Maple, which will probably hang over the top, so i designed it with a bit of a Japanese style, and straight crossbar to resemble a Torii gate.















the folks are buying the wood, probably cedar, but depends on what's available. 

all C&C welcome


----------



## dennis (26 Jun 2008)

Aisuru

If you make a good job of this do you get to make the bench. Go ahead and prove to your folks that you can do it the design part looks good.

Dennis


----------



## Jake (26 Jun 2008)

I like the design.


----------



## aisuru (26 Jun 2008)

perhaps, but i won't hold my breath. 

my mum can't decide whether she wants a bench or a new table and chairs for the garden now anyway. in the end she'll probably decide she wants to re-decorate the hall instead. :lol: 

cheers for the encouragement though Dennis, appreciated. 

oh, it turns out the arch isn't going to be situated where i was first told. it's now in a different part of the garden, over a wider bit of path. nice of the folks to tell me that eventually! it's going to be a foot wider now, might need to rethink the top trellis part slightly with this in mind, but shouldn't provide a major hurdle.


----------



## dennis (26 Jun 2008)

Aisuru

Looking at your design it looks as if the panels are all the same size and the open spaces in the top smaller than the ones in the sides so I think it is just a case of enlarging these by 6inches each as for construction purposes it is better to keep all the panels the same size so that there is less chance of making a mistake.The thing about design is that until something is made full size you do not really know how it will look so trust yourself and go for it as at the design stage it looks good.

Dennis


----------



## aisuru (27 Jun 2008)

the plan's changed again! :? 

they now want bits to suspend hanging baskets from, so it'll look something like this now






the crossbars are 6" longer, and since there's no longer going to be a panel on the top, all the panels will now be the same, as you suggest Dennis. should be slightly easier this way, so can't really complain. 

here's how the panel will look. the smaller parts will just be glued and pinned, but i may try and joint the frame to make it a bit sturdier.






not sure how i'll be fitting the frame to the posts though. i've lent my router to a friend, if i can get it back i might put some rebates in the posts. 

oh, and cheers Jake! sorry, didn't see your post until just now


----------

